# Soundstream Cheater amps



## Nicky Moonshine (Mar 5, 2012)

While I sometimes daydream about a Ref. 405s

I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts about an old school, Soundstream (the blue stuff, not with the spider) amp to power one JL 12".

Model numbers are fine, I can get all of the owner manuals for tech spec. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nicky Moonshine (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh and any advice on what to saty away from is also helpful. Thanks again


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Class A 3.0
Ref 300

Except that unless this is for nastalgia purposes, just get something new.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

a 300 on a 12 would be nice.
iirc they'll do a little over 400w bridged


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

stills said:


> a 300 on a 12 would be nice.
> iirc they'll do a little over 400w bridged


Love the REF300. Been looking for one of those.


----------



## azvrt (Nov 11, 2010)

Ref 500 or CA 6.0 would be even better.

Rubicon 302 / 502 / 702 / 1002 / 5.2 / 10.2

Reference s/sx 300s / 500s / 700s / 1000s / 5.0 / 10.0 these are considered less reliable

Old Soundstreams sound great on subs. What´s the impedance of the sub, that is important. At 4 ohms bridged, a 3.0 / 5.0 / 5.2 won´t do the trick.
The others will.

At 2 ohms bridged, any of the above mentioned amplifiers will do, except maybe the 5.0, though I think it should be okay. The 5.0 will only make full power at 1 ohms bridged.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I bench tested a SS Ref 300 a few months back. See the results:

On Youtube or embedded below:


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

azvrt said:


> Rubicon 302 / 502 / 702 / 1002 / 5.2 / 10.2


I can back this up. I ran a sealed 12 on a 302 couple years ago and it had some bark to it for sure. It was a SVC 4 ohm run bridged. I even had an 8ga wire on it out of the fusebox lol. Had a 150rms PPI in there that broke and stuck the 302 in temp, and it wasted the other amp in a big way. However the PPI might have had reduced output due to how it broke the solder failed on the stupid way they put the outputs on. Amazing it didn't smoke like that.


----------

